# 4Bikes Festival Odenwald



## crossandreas (31. Mai 2021)

Gude an alle

Vom 9-12. September findet im Odenwald ein neues Bike Festival statt. 
Die Verbindung von Musik - 4Bikearten - Profi , Jedermannsport - und Festivalcharakter sucht seinesgleichen. 
Corona Konform und mit vielen Highlights für jedermann: 

*-> FMB World Tour Silver Dirt Jump 
-> Cyclocross Rennen mit C2 Elite, Hobby Rennen usw. 
-> MTB Marathon mit C2 Elite und Jedermann Marathon*
-> Pumptrack für alle 
-> Messe Meile 
-> Workshops : u.a. Schrauber/ Routenplanung 
-> Side Event Workshops wie Yoga u.a. 
-> Gravel Rides mit verschiedenen Strecken und    
     Challenges 
-> Enduro Mini Stage Race 
-> Live Musik Konzerte 
-> Camping oder Hotelmöglichkeiten 
-> KIDS Races 
-> Charity RIDES 
-> Last Women Standing

…. und noch mehr. 

Wollt ihr dabei sein? Dann sichert euch die Tickets unter https://4bikes-festival.de/
Es wird nur eine begrenzte Anzahl geben, aufgrund der Corona Regeln. 

Ihr habt Fragen? Wir beantworten Sie euch gerne  Einfach hier reinschreiben


----------



## Surferdeluxe (31. Mai 2021)

Angenommen es startet jemand beim MTB Rennen, es kommt noch der Ehepartner mit inklusive 2Kinder, liegen wir wo? Braucht man für Frau und Kind Tickets?

LG Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4bikesfestival (31. Mai 2021)

Surferdeluxe schrieb:


> Angenommen es startet jemand beim MTB Rennen, es kommt noch der Ehepartner mit inklusive Bike2Kinder, liegen wir wo? Braucht man für Frau und Kind Tickets?
> 
> LG Chris


Hey Chris, möchtest nur du starten? Dann hast du zwei Optionen. Entweder du kaufst zwei Early Early Bike Festival Tickets (https://shop-of-the-forest.de/4-bikes-festival-ticket-early-early-bike-preisstufe-1?c=203) Aktuell kommt dich das am günstigsten. Oder Du kannst dir das 4 Bikes Festival Ticket + 1 Friend - Early Bike kaufen (https://shop-of-the-forest.de/4-bikes-festival-ticket-1-friend-early-bike-preisstufe-2?c=203) das wird verfügbar sein, sobald die erste Preisstufe ausverkauft ist. Gerne melde Dich auch bei unserem Newsletter an um immer auf dem Laufenden zu sein. Kinder bis einschl. 14 Jahre haben freien Eintritt und müssen nur ein Rennticket kaufen, wenn sie an einem Kidsrace teilnehmen wollen. 

​


----------



## RalfMantel (31. Mai 2021)

Ich kapiers nicht wikrlich... Welches Rennen ist der "Jedermann" Marathon? Wieviele km und vor allem Höhenmeter hat die Strecke?

An welchem Tag findet das Rennen statt???

Nichts für Ungut aber ich finde die Seite zu unübersichtlich. Spitze aber dass ihr sowas veranstaltet!!


----------



## Surferdeluxe (31. Mai 2021)

4bikesfestival schrieb:


> Hey Chris, möchtest nur du starten? Dann hast du zwei Optionen. Entweder du kaufst zwei Early Early Bike Festival Tickets (https://shop-of-the-forest.de/4-bikes-festival-ticket-early-early-bike-preisstufe-1?c=203) Aktuell kommt dich das am günstigsten. Oder Du kannst dir das 4 Bikes Festival Ticket + 1 Friend - Early Bike kaufen (https://shop-of-the-forest.de/4-bikes-festival-ticket-1-friend-early-bike-preisstufe-2?c=203) das wird verfügbar sein, sobald die erste Preisstufe ausverkauft ist. Gerne melde Dich auch bei unserem Newsletter an um immer auf dem Laufenden zu sein. Kinder bis einschl. 14 Jahre haben freien Eintritt und müssen nur ein Rennticket kaufen, wenn sie an einem Kidsrace teilnehmen wollen.
> 
> ​


Ich denke, dass ich nicht in die Zielgruppe passe. Ich will nur am XC Rennen mitfahren. Frau und Kind wollen zusehen und eventuell was essen und trinken. Mehr nicht.


----------



## crossandreas (31. Mai 2021)

Surferdeluxe schrieb:


> Ich denke, dass ich nicht in die Zielgruppe passe. Ich will nur am XC Rennen mitfahren. Frau und Kind wollen zusehen und eventuell was essen und trinken. Mehr nicht.


Doch auf jeden Fall. Da dich das ganze Festival nicht interessiert, kommst du einfach nur zu den Rennen. 

Dann brauchst du zwei Tickets: 

- Für dich das Race Ticket 








						CX RACE
					

In Deinem CYCLO RACE TICKET ist folgendes enthalten: Dieses Ticket sichert Dir eine Startnummer für das CYCLO Rennen.…




					shop-of-the-forest.de
				




- Für deine Frau das Zuschauer Ticket 








						ZUSCHAUER TICKET (RACES)
					

In Deinem Zuschauer Ticket ist folgendes enthalten: Dieses Ticket sichert Dir den Zugang als Zuschauer zu einem der folgenden Races: - Cross…




					shop-of-the-forest.de
				




Und die Kids sind kostenlos  

Wir würden uns freuen wenn du kommst


----------



## crossandreas (31. Mai 2021)

RalfMantel schrieb:


> Ich kapiers nicht wikrlich... Welches Rennen ist der "Jedermann" Marathon? Wieviele km und vor allem Höhenmeter hat die Strecke?
> 
> An welchem Tag findet das Rennen statt???
> 
> Nichts für Ungut aber ich finde die Seite zu unübersichtlich. Spitze aber dass ihr sowas veranstaltet!!


Wir haben echt viele Inhalte und versuchen es so verständlich zu machen, wie es geht 

-> Jedermann Marathon ist der MTB Marathon 

Startzeiten, km und dann bald auch die Höhenmeterangaben findest du hier: 






						Ausschreibung: MTB-Marathon
					

Ausschreibung MTB Marathon Rennen ZUM MTB MARATHON ANMELDEN Mehr Infos zum MTB Marathon Mehr Infos RENNEN 1 Kalender Art Startzeit Startzeit Bemerkung Streckenführung Ergänzung Ehrengaben Klassen Allg. Bemerkung Internationaler Kalender C2-Kategorie Sonderwettbewerb (C2) 10:00 Uhr Aufstellung...




					4bikes-festival.de
				




-> drei Strecken: 90 - 65 - 40 

Höhenmeter etwa: 2000 (90km) - 1500 (65km) - 800 (40km) 

Was meinst du denn, würde es für dich einfach machen, das zu finden?


----------



## Surferdeluxe (31. Mai 2021)

crossandreas schrieb:


> Doch auf jeden Fall. Da dich das ganze Festival nicht interessiert, kommst du einfach nur zu den Rennen.
> 
> Dann brauchst du zwei Tickets:
> 
> ...


Wenn ich mich für das entscheide,









						MTB MARATHON RACE
					

In Deinem MTB MARATHON RACE TICKET ist folgendes enthalten: Dieses Ticket sichert Dir eine Startnummer für das MTB MARATHON RACE. Pasta…




					shop-of-the-forest.de
				




habe ich dann die Wahl über welche Distanz,

mtb-marathon


----------



## Surferdeluxe (31. Mai 2021)

crossandreas schrieb:


> Wir haben echt viele Inhalte und versuchen es so verständlich zu machen, wie es geht
> 
> -> Jedermann Marathon ist der MTB Marathon
> 
> ...


Prinzipiel wäre es mehr als hilfreich direkt und der Ausschreibung Bezug zunehmen über Tag der Veranstaltung und Streckenprofil.


----------



## crossandreas (31. Mai 2021)

Surferdeluxe schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich für das entscheide,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ja - hast du


----------



## crossandreas (31. Mai 2021)

Surferdeluxe schrieb:


> Prinzipiel wäre es mehr als hilfreich direkt und der Ausschreibung Bezug zunehmen über Tag der Veranstaltung und Streckenprofil.


Danke für den Hinweis.

streckenprofil kommt in den nächsten Tagen und den Tag ergänzen wir noch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chrisbuzzin (31. Mai 2021)

crossandreas schrieb:


> Gude an alle
> 
> Vom 9-12. September findet im Odenwald ein neues Bike Festival statt.
> Die Verbindung von Musik - 4Bikearten - Profi , Jedermannsport - und Festivalcharakter sucht seinesgleichen.
> ...



Wann findet das Rennen 3 statt?

Danke.
Chris


----------



## Otzi (31. Mai 2021)

crossandreas schrieb:


> Wir haben echt viele Inhalte und versuchen es so verständlich zu machen, wie es geht
> 
> -> Jedermann Marathon ist der MTB Marathon
> 
> ...


Hallo Andreas,

ich finde es auch sehr lobenswert, dass ihr sowas im Odenwald auf die Beine stellt und würde es auch gerne durch meine Teilnahme unterstützen.

Es ist bisher aber nicht ersichtlich, wann die Marathonrennen stattfinden.

Und zweitens, die Ausschreibung ist etwas spartanisch gehalten.  Alle Marathonklassen heißt z.B. Senioren 1 bis 4 mit separater Wertung? Bei der Langstrecke


----------



## Otzi (31. Mai 2021)

Bei der Langstrecke gibt es "Elite". Das ist aber nicht mit Lizenz gleichzusetzen oder?


----------



## crossandreas (1. Juni 2021)

Surferdeluxe schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich für das entscheide,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Klar, welche kannst du gerne in die Bemerkungen Schreiben. Die nächsten Tage kommt es noch als Auswahlmöglichkeit 😊


----------



## crossandreas (1. Juni 2021)

Chrisbuzzin schrieb:


> Wann findet das Rennen 3 statt?
> 
> Danke.
> Chris


Hallo Chris 
Du meinst den Marathon?
dieser findet am Sonntag den 12.09 statt.
Mit unterschiedlichen Startzeiten je nach Distanz 😊






						Ausschreibung: MTB-Marathon
					

Ausschreibung MTB Marathon Rennen ZUM MTB MARATHON ANMELDEN Mehr Infos zum MTB Marathon Mehr Infos RENNEN 1 Kalender Art Startzeit Startzeit Bemerkung Streckenführung Ergänzung Ehrengaben Klassen Allg. Bemerkung Internationaler Kalender C2-Kategorie Sonderwettbewerb (C2) 10:00 Uhr Aufstellung...




					4bikes-festival.de


----------



## crossandreas (1. Juni 2021)

Otzi schrieb:


> Bei der Langstrecke gibt es "Elite". Das ist aber nicht mit Lizenz gleichzusetzen oder?


Es gibt sozusagen zwei Klassen. Lizenz (Elite) und keine Lizenz (jedermann)😊 

getrennte Wertung, auch nach Altersklassen sowie Frauen und Männer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Surferdeluxe (1. Juni 2021)

Ok, das einzigste Problem wo ich jetzt habe ist: Ich will nur teilnehmen und soll 69€ bezahlen. Wie rechtfertigt Ihr den Preis?


----------



## crossandreas (1. Juni 2021)

Surferdeluxe schrieb:


> Ok, das einzigste Problem wo ich jetzt habe ist: Ich will nur teilnehmen und soll 69€ bezahlen. Wie rechtfertigt Ihr den Preis?


Du bekommst einiges geboten: 
-> geile Strecken mit einem sehr coolen Starterbeutel 
-> Verpflegung an der Strecke und im Ziel 
-> Möglichkeit am Gewinnspiel teilzunehmen mit vielen coolen Parts und 2Bikes als Hauptgewinne
-> ärztlicher Service an und auf der Strecke 
-> Corona konformes Event
-> eine tolle Erinnerung an einen schönen Marathon 
-> Transponder Zeitmessung mit Zwischenzeiten 
-> Fotobox Erinnerungs Service 

allein das erhältst du schon, wenn du das Race MTB Marathon Ticket kaufst und startest 😊


----------



## Haardt (7. Juni 2021)

69€???? Vergleicht Euch da mal....
Und selbst ein Zuschaue braucht ein Ticket, das er bezahlen muss????
Und die Seite ist echt komplett unübersichtlich - das belegen die zig Fragen hier.

Sorry, bei allem Respekt für Engagement. Ich hjab jetzt schon keine Lust mehr mich da weiter reinzustudieren... Auch andere Mütter haben schöne Töchter...


----------



## 4bikesfestival (10. Juni 2021)

Haardt schrieb:


> 69€???? Vergleicht Euch da mal....
> Und selbst ein Zuschaue braucht ein Ticket, das er bezahlen muss????
> Und die Seite ist echt komplett unübersichtlich - das belegen die zig Fragen hier.
> 
> Sorry, bei allem Respekt für Engagement. Ich hjab jetzt schon keine Lust mehr mich da weiter reinzustudieren... Auch andere Mütter haben schöne Töchter...


Hallo Haardt,
Dankeschön für Dein Feedback. Wie gesagt wir arbeiten daran, die Seite übersichtlicher zu gestalten.


----------



## ulles (15. Juni 2021)

Wer bezahlt 349 € pro Person und muss sich dann vier Tage lang mit Essen und Getränken zu Festivalpreisen ernähren. Immerhin dürfen die geschröpften Teilnehmer ihre eigenen Gels, Pulver und Riegel fürs Rennen mitbringen, wie generös.
Wer bezahlt 29€ für ein nacktes Tagesticket, wo man für jeden Furz extra löhnen muss?

Wenn ich zu Zweit mit Zelt angeradelt komme, bezahle ich vier Tagestickets (116€), plus Zusatzticket fürs Zelten (39 €), Zusatzticket Konzertarea (2x 26 €), also mehr als 200 € für zwei Tage, plus Essen und Getränke exclusiv zu Festivalpreisen ...   
Im Parkhotel Vielbrunn bekomme ich für die Hälfte des Geldes sogar noch ein Frühstück serviert, und die Gegend ist die selbe ...


----------



## herr.gigs (16. Juni 2021)

Mich würde mal der Streckenverlauf interessieren, bevor ich relativ viel Geld zahle. Durch welche Täler, Ortschaften, Berge geht es? GPS Daten zum Abfahren erwarte ich jetzt echt nicht, aber schon eine Strecke, die Eurer Beschreibung entspricht. Und da habe ich noch meine Zweifel, weil eine Event Agentur erstmals einen MTB Marathon veranstalten will und heutzutage die Naturschutzbehörden und Jäger wahrscheinlich nicht Juhu schreien werden bei einer Premierenveranstaltung.
Und soll auf der Mittelstrecke die Kurzstrecke 2x befahren werden, auf der Langstrecke 3x oder fährt man keine Passage doppelt?


----------



## crossandreas (16. Juni 2021)

herr.gigs schrieb:


> Mich würde mal der Streckenverlauf interessieren, bevor ich relativ viel Geld zahle. Durch welche Täler, Ortschaften, Berge geht es? GPS Daten zum Abfahren erwarte ich jetzt echt nicht, aber schon eine Strecke, die Eurer Beschreibung entspricht. Und da habe ich noch meine Zweifel, weil eine Event Agentur erstmals einen MTB Marathon veranstalten will und heutzutage die Naturschutzbehörden und Jäger wahrscheinlich nicht Juhu schreien werden bei einer Premierenveranstaltung.
> Und soll auf der Mittelstrecke die Kurzstrecke 2x befahren werden, auf der Langstrecke 3x oder fährt man keine Passage doppelt?


Hallo 
Danke für deine Nachfrage. Wir updaten gerade die Infos. Wir sind natürlich mit allen Behörden im Gespräch und haben auch detaillierte Infos zu Strecken. Das "Bike-technische" macht ja nicht nur die Event Agentur, sondern dafür sind wir beratend zur Seite, sodass dies auch sehr "geil" wird. 

Wir geben nächste Woche mehr Infos auf der Seite bekannt und posten das erste Update hier auch  

Danke euch für das große Interesse


----------



## 4bikesfestival (17. Juni 2021)

Hallo,
Dankschön für euer zahlreiches Feedback. Wir nehmen es uns zu Herzen und arbeiten mit Hochdruck daran alle Punkte umzusetzen. Zur Vereinfachung des Bestellprozesses und der Ticketwahl haben wir einen Ticketguide eingerichtet, der es erleichtert die passenden Tickets für euch individuell zu finden (https://4bikes-festival.de/ticket-guide/). Weitere Optimierungen folgen. Wir lassen euch wissen, wenn es etwas neues gibt.


----------



## 4bikesfestival (21. Juli 2021)

Hallo, Wir haben unser Ticketingsystem nun komplett umgestellt und die Preise reduziert. Schaut doch gerne bei uns vorbei: https://4bikes-festival.de/tickets-neu/


----------



## Otzi (21. Juli 2021)

schon deutlich besser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RalfMantel (23. Juli 2021)

Die Höhenprofile von Kurz- und Langstrecke sind vertauscht
Wann findet der MTB Marathon statt?? Ich kann nirgends ein Datum finden....


----------



## qlaus (27. Juli 2021)

4bikesfestival schrieb:


> Hallo, Wir haben unser Ticketingsystem nun komplett umgestellt und die Preise reduziert. Schaut doch gerne bei uns vorbei: https://4bikes-festival.de/tickets-neu/


Wenn ich da hin schaue, dann muss ich wieder weg schauen.


----------



## cjbffm (27. Juli 2021)

Otzi schrieb:


> schon deutlich besser


Wenn das jetzt besser ist, frage ich mich, wie es vorher ausgesehen haben muß...

Sorry an die Veranstalter, aber ihr schmeißt für das nächste Jahr die gesamte Website am besten auf den Müll und fangt noch einmal völlig neu an. - Von wegen usability, und so.

*Leute, das habt ihr sehr gut gemacht, die Website ist jetzt wirklich übersichtlich und brauchbar! *

Ich wünsche ansonsten einen erfolgreichen Verlauf, und daß es eine Fortsetzung gibt!!!


----------



## Otzi (30. Juli 2021)

cjbffm schrieb:


> Wenn das jetzt besser ist, frage ich mich, wie es vorher ausgesehen haben muß...
> 
> Sorry an die Veranstalter, aber ihr schmeißt für das nächste Jahr die gesamte Website am besten auf den Müll und fangt noch einmal völlig neu an. - Von wegen usability, und so.
> 
> Ich wünsche ansonsten einen erfolgreichen Verlauf, und daß es eine Fortsetzung gibt!!!


Das bezog sich in erster Linie auf die Preise...


----------



## Trittmeinsohn (1. August 2021)

cjbffm schrieb:


> Wenn das jetzt besser ist, frage ich mich, wie es vorher ausgesehen haben muß...
> 
> Sorry an die Veranstalter, aber ihr schmeißt für das nächste Jahr die gesamte Website am besten auf den Müll und fangt noch einmal völlig neu an. - Von wegen usability, und so.
> 
> Ich wünsche ansonsten einen erfolgreichen Verlauf, und daß es eine Fortsetzung gibt!!!


Zum Thema Usability: wann findet der MTB Marathon statt? Das Datum habt ihr gut versteckt Oder habt ihr noch nicht alle Genehmigungen?

edit: jetzt habe ich es im Zeitplan gefunden. Am Sonntag. Warum gebt ihr das nicht bei der Ausschreibung und im Shop an? Der Ausschreibung vom Gravelride täte es auch gut, wenn da nicht nur der So angegeben wäre …


----------



## PORTEX77 (1. August 2021)

👀


----------



## cjbffm (1. August 2021)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> 👀


Nee, nix "Augen".
Ein Datum einer Veranstaltung ist nichts, was man suchen müssen sollte, das gehört groß und plakativ an eine prominente Stelle genagelt.

Und das ist nur ein einziger Fehler einer ganzen langen Reihe. Es lohnt sich nicht, die alle einzeln durchzugehen. Deswegen -> 🚮 und neu.
Klingt zwar hart, ist aber bestimmt nicht böse gemeint (und es beruht auf eigener Erfahrung.)

*Meine Kritik nehme ich voll zurück, die Website ist kurzfristig völlig überarbeitet worden, ebenso das Preisgefüge. So ist es übersichtlich!*


----------



## Trittmeinsohn (1. August 2021)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> 👀


Wenn ich als Kunde mir die Info zusammen suchen muss, dann stimmt was nicht.


----------



## SuperiorF40 (2. August 2021)

Wenn ich  beim Endurorennen an den Start gehen will, brauche ich für mich und meine 2 Jungs
3 Tickets für das Rennen (Wann findet das überhaupt statt?) 
Für meine Frau, noch 1 x Zuschauer und wenn wir übernachten noch 1 x Camping, korrekt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Simon21 (2. August 2021)

Gibt es eine Übersicht von der Enduro Strecke? Was sind die Voraussetzungen?


----------



## XLS (4. August 2021)

...was bedeutet beim Enduro-Rennen eine Strecke..?


----------



## Tortomat (10. September 2021)

Hat jemand eine Ahnung wie das Enduro Rennen abläuft? Auf der Homepage steht nur 8-15 Uhr. 
Wann gibt es die Startnummern, wann Beginnt der Spaß?


----------



## Simon21 (10. September 2021)

Du kannst in dem Zeitraum von 8-15 Uhr beliebig starten, du musst bloß bis 15 Uhr zurück sein. Deine Startunterlagen bekommst du dort vor Ort


----------



## SuperiorF40 (13. September 2021)

Kurzer Bericht/Kritik von der Enduroveranstaltung:

--> Anfahrt zu dem Start ersten 4 Stages war nicht ausgeschildert, gerne zahle ich 5€ mehr und dafür
      ist der Weg markiert, um dann auch noch die 5. und 6. Stage, ohne Kommot, zu finden.
--> Die Endurostrecken waren doch sehr Bikepark lastig gesteckt und es war nicht
      klar erkennbar, bzw nicht so abgesteckt, um zu erkennen, wo es weitergeht.
--> Angabe über die gesammte Fahrzeit/Höhenangaben waren auch nicht korrekt angegeben.
      Laut Garmin Aufzeichnung waren es doch 1230Hm und nicht 890Hm

Positiv, zu erwähnen, die Streckenposten bei der 1/2. Stage und bei der 3. Stage, sowie der Ordnungsdienst
beim Fahrerlager, die waren sehr hilfsbereit.

Sonst, eine schöne, abwechlungsreiche  Veranstaltung,mit vielen verschiedenen Rennformaten, da war für jeden Biker etwas dabei.


----------



## crossandreas (15. September 2021)

Hallo 

Danke für das Feedback. Das werden wir zu Herzen nehmen und uns nächstes Jahr verbessern 



SuperiorF40 schrieb:


> Kurzer Bericht/Kritik von der Enduroveranstaltung:
> 
> --> Anfahrt zu dem Start ersten 4 Stages war nicht ausgeschildert, gerne zahle ich 5€ mehr und dafür
> ist der Weg markiert, um dann auch noch die 5. und 6. Stage, ohne Kommot, zu finden.


Dann werden wir uns da nächstes Jahr was einfallen lassen, damit man ohne Kommot alles findet.  


SuperiorF40 schrieb:


> --> Die Endurostrecken waren doch sehr Bikepark lastig gesteckt und es war nicht
> klar erkennbar, bzw nicht so abgesteckt, um zu erkennen, wo es weitergeht.



Wir werden diese noch mehr abstecken  


SuperiorF40 schrieb:


> --> Angabe über die gesammte Fahrzeit/Höhenangaben waren auch nicht korrekt angegeben.
> Laut Garmin Aufzeichnung waren es doch 1230Hm und nicht 890Hm


Auch da werden wir im Vorfeld noch genauer arbeiten und die Seite Updaten  


SuperiorF40 schrieb:


> Positiv, zu erwähnen, die Streckenposten bei der 1/2. Stage und bei der 3. Stage, sowie der Ordnungsdienst
> beim Fahrerlager, die waren sehr hilfsbereit.


Danke. Das geben wir weiter  



SuperiorF40 schrieb:


> Sonst, eine schöne, abwechlungsreiche  Veranstaltung,mit vielen verschiedenen Rennformaten, da war für jeden Biker etwas dabei.


Danke und wir sehen uns dann spätestens nächstes Jahr wieder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

